# Pipe threader?



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking to buy tools in hopes of starting my own business soon I have very little experience with threading pipe but I have found a really good deal on a pipe threader. My question is do the dies wear out or anything I need to look for its an older ridged hand threader any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Looking to buy tools in hopes of starting my own business soon I have very little experience with threading pipe but I have found a really good deal on a pipe threader. My question is do the dies wear out or anything I need to look for its an older ridged hand threader any advice is greatly appreciated.


Threading oil (dark) is your dies best friend..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Looking to buy tools in hopes of starting my own business soon I have very little experience with threading pipe but I have found a really good deal on a pipe threader. My question is do the dies wear out or anything I need to look for its an older ridged hand threader any advice is greatly appreciated.


Dies, dull, crack and chip.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pay max 1/3 of current retail and plan on putting new dies in it. Check the plate screws and be sure they tighten up solid with no slippage.

Buy the HS SS dies. They cost a little more. You'll thank me later. 1000's of threads later. :yes:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Your going into business with little threading experience ? Wow, you must be a spaghetti user.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Your going into business with little threading experience ? Wow, you must be a spaghetti user.


Was thinking the same thing lololo


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Na the crowd I'm with uses pre treaded lengths


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Is the spaghetti your referring to flexible supply or csst?


----------

